# BNEI BRAK Medical Center



## Eyeonthefuture

ILDC Complex | Barre Levie Architects & Urban Planners


ILDC Complex The flagship project of the Bnei Brak business district: a large, ultra-modern urban complex designed to meet the daily needs of...




www.archilovers.com


----------

